

London Hacker News meetup: Thursday, 18 Oct - dmitri1981
http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/events/86021202/

======
jgrahamc
I probably should go to one of these one day.

~~~
dmitri1981
Better still, come do a talk! I am sure you have tons of great stories to
share.

~~~
jgrahamc
OK. What would you like me to talk about?

Could perhaps talk about what it's like to write a book for O'Reilly based on
my experience of writing The Geek Atlas. Or talk about the Analytical Engine
project. Or how everyone in London should be using CloudFlare. Or bit banging
on micro controllers. Or what I like about Go. Or being a programmer over 40
:-)

Or..?

~~~
dmitri1981
Analytical Engine sounds brilliant. Could you drop me an email on
d.grabov@gmail.com and we'll arrange it all.

~~~
jgrahamc
Dropped you a line. I'll come and do a talk entitled: "That'll never work!"
about some crazy ideas that I've had in the past (The Geek Atlas, the Alan
Turing Apology and the Analytical Engine project) and lessons from having
crazy ideas.

------
tav
There is also Flagon's Den this evening if anyone else fancies going:
<http://london.flagonsden.com/>

~~~
atlbeer
RSVP's are currently closed? Is it still ok to just show up?

~~~
dmitri1981
Can you please signup for the waiting list? We will have a few people dropping
out and you'll be able on the guest list in no time.

------
shanelja
Ahhh, I really wish I could afford to go down there, I just moved in to a new
flat and can't afford the transport.

If anyone from the north west is planning on driving, let me know and I will
happily chip in for petrol (and I'll throw in 10 hours of free PHP work on a
project of your choosing!)

It's a shame this isn't after the 24th when I get paid. I hope all of the
attendees enjoy themselves.

~~~
NickPollard
There's normally one every month or so (it depends a bit on when Dmitri and
the other organisers have enough of their time they generously donate), so if
you can't make this one you can just look forward to another in the future.

~~~
shanelja
Oh, fabulous! That's great news, thanks a lot.

------
josscrowcroft
Is it necessary to register or could I just show up? Not sure if I'll still be
in London is all!

~~~
VBprogrammer
Just show up, they certainly don't check that you have registered.

------
sgdesign
Upvoting this just so more people have a chance to see it. Although judging
from when I was there, I'm not sure if you guys really need even more members!

------
mlgallen
Excited to be attending for the first time - I'm on @shhmooze - download the
app and say hi!

~~~
victorantos
I am on WP7... "Right now, Shhmooze is only available for iPhone. We're
working to get Shhmooze on as many platforms as possible. In the meantime, get
onto hello@shhmooze.com and tell us what you use."

------
brackin
Hacker News is a great meetup and the original London tech meetup for real
hackers and startup folks. Highly recommended for newcomers. Other good
meetups to checkout are Silicon Drinkabout and Digital Sizzle.

------
sabret00the
I really need to start being more sociable inside tech circles like this.

------
simonrbone
Don't forget London Open Coffee - <http://www.meetup.com/londonocc/> if only
for the mailing list :-)

------
duiker101
Why on Thursday? I know a lot of you guys are working on your own things or
freelance but a lot of people have office hours and might need some time to
move :(

~~~
anovikov
Having organized several parties involving mostly programmers before, i can
say that yes, doing it on weekday makes event way more fun, because it puts a
strong positive filter on those attending.

------
anupj
I have registered, but not sure what the agenda is.

~~~
dmitri1981
I just got it sorted today and will prob announce on Monday. It will be good,
promise.

~~~
anupj
No worries! :) Looking fwd to the meetup.

------
andyjenn
I'm flying to SF the next day for Startup School.. could be all HN'd out by
the end of the weekend..anyone else going?

------
binarymax
Won't be able to make this, but thanks for announcing angel hack - just bought
my tickets!

------
seiji
Drat, I leave on the 18th. If anybody wants to meet before then or organize a
mini-soiree, drop me a line. I promise to be mildly, and only mildly,
entertaining.

Alternately, you can try to stalk me at the regent street apple store. I'll be
the American sitting in the theater not paying attention to the presenter.

------
zwtaoo
Could anybody tell me, is it OK if I just come and listen as a novice?

~~~
duiker101
I really do not see why it wouldn't be OK. You can go and meet people. It's
not that you are forced to do anything :)

~~~
zwtaoo
haha, I asked like that since I am new to this country still a student in
Southampton. I have no idea what a meetup is like here.

~~~
duiker101
Generally it's very nice, you go, meet a lot of people, share experience,
present yourself, and listen to some talk.

------
victorantos
never been to this meetup, but I am going to google's campuslondon on 16th,
how many people come at your meetup?

~~~
Peroni
We average about 400 people per event.

------
helen842000
Aww it says it's full. Maybe nest time!

------
grabeh
Looking forward to attending very much!

------
tehwalrus
I didn't know this existed. excellent!

